# A New 50mm Lens Mentioned Again [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 24, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told that a new 50mm lens will appear in 2016, but we were not told whether it was the EF 50mm f/1.4 or EF 50mm f/1.2L that would be getting the replacement. 2015 saw the release of the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM (<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/best-worst-releases-from-canon-in-2015/" target="_blank">our favourite Canon product release of the year</a>! Which was a good laugh for some), though most of us were expecting the EF 50mm f/1.4 to get replaced first.</p>
<p>We’re told that an image stabilized 50mm lens is in testing, though no mention of aperture. We’d have a hard time believing Canon would release a stabilized lens faster than f/1.8 for the EF mount, even if it would be unique a product, and probably welcomed by many people. With IS comes added size and added cost, would you be ok with that?</p>
<p>We’d guess the mentioned IS version of a 50mm lens would be for the EF-M mount.</p>
<p>We’d like to see both the f/1.4 and f/1.2L 50mm lenses get a replacement sooner than later. Modern AF and build and perhaps a floating element in the L.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## H. Jones (Dec 24, 2015)

In all honestly, bring on a 50mm f/1.2 IS.. I'd pay more than plenty of money for that.

Think about the sort of hand-held photos you could get at f/1.2 with IS. For portraits, you don't really need a fast shutterspeed, so you could easily shoot available light portraiture in extreme darkness at f/1.2 with IS. Not saying you can't already do that with an f/1.2 lens, but still. Even as a photojournalist, it would be super great to be able to slow the shutterspeed on a lens like that, it's not always fast action. 

I know it's not going to happen anytime soon with the F/1.2, but I can dream.


----------



## Kwwund (Dec 24, 2015)

I would definitely be interested in a 50mm lens with IS even if it were bulkier or heavier. I have a rather pronounced shake in my hands and IS makes a world of difference. I can't currently shoot with any of Canon's 50mm lenses, even wide open...but I can shoot with any of the IS zooms covering 50mm. I'd welcome the addition of this fine techology.


----------



## zim (Dec 24, 2015)

If the 1Dx2 gets released first would it not be more appropriate to release a new 1.2L rather than a non L ?


----------



## HighLowISO (Dec 24, 2015)

Well you're right that your pick of the 50mm STM as Canon's best release of 2015 was a good laugh, we can only wait to see what 2016 will bring. One thing i will say is Canon lens releases in general have been super, but Sigma has not been doing too bad either  The 50mm STM release was needed though and it's a nice lens for a nice price. 

A 50mm with IS? Sure why not? Didn't hurt the 35mm, and if they do it in a f/1.4 lens that will show their tech and add something to thier product line that can compete well with the competition. If it isnt at least 1.4 though they should not bother, as it would have made more sense to have it in the STM version in that case.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 24, 2015)

CR's choice in regard to the new nifty fifty was absolutely justified. The 50 STM is really a bargain. 

I do not believe, that Canon will upgrade the 1.2/50L to an IS-Version. It will be too big and too expensive. The only modernization i can imagine may be that Canon will go the same way as in the case of the 1.8/50: new lens-coating, more aperture-blades, same prize and leaving all the rest identical. But i expect, that they will stop producing the 1.2/50L as they gave up the 1.0/50 and develop a 1.4/50L with the same quality as the new 1.4/35L Mark II.


----------



## Good24 (Dec 24, 2015)

There will be a lot of unhappy campers here if the next 50 is not a replacement for the current 1.4, with IS. Replacing that lens with IS and 1.8 sounds great to me and perfectly reasonable. Keep it around same cost as the 35 f/2 IS. 

The old 28mm went from 1.8 to 2.8 with the addition of IS. Taking the 50 to 1.8 seems about right if not downright generous. Maybe it will be f/2.


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 24, 2015)

I would absolutely welcome IS in a fast aperture 50mm lens. I hope it's a 1.4 lens, and not a 1.2 lens. Why? I'll probably never be able to justify the expense of a stabilized 50mm f/1.2!
I understand that there are photographers out there who always shoot on a tripod and thus, image stabilization is of no value to them. That group of photographers aside, I don't understand why anyone would not want image stabilization on a lens besides the change in price, size, and weight. Saying you don't need image stabilization on a fast aperture lens, to me, just shows that you aren't thinking outside the box enough. And isn't that what any art, including photography, is all about? Thinking outside the box...


----------



## Eagle Eye (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd love to see a 50mm f/1.4 IS (67mm filter) and an 85mm f/1.8 IS (67mm filter) with the same build quality as the 35mm f/2 IS. This would give Canon a full range of fast stabilized primes. I used to own a 50 f/1.2 and would NOT want that thing with a stabilizer in it. It's heavy as it is. While I could see people using the IS, the weight would turn it into too much of a niche product, and I think Canon will be unwilling to do that. 

It's a good time to update these, since I think Canon is anticipating bringing a sub-$1000 full frame to the market in 2016 or '17. They have a non-L full frame standard zoom now in the 24-105 STM, past rumors of a new version of the 70-300 IS USM coming, and now rumors of a 16-40 (probably non-L).


----------



## mrzero (Dec 24, 2015)

Good24 said:


> There will be a lot of unhappy campers here if the next 50 is not a replacement for the current 1.4, with IS. Replacing that lens with IS and 1.8 sounds great to me and perfectly reasonable. Keep it around same cost as the 35 f/2 IS.
> 
> The old 28mm went from 1.8 to 2.8 with the addition of IS. Taking the 50 to 1.8 seems about right if not downright generous. Maybe it will be f/2.



No, the 28/1.8 USM remains in the lineup. All 3 of the EF IS primes were refreshes of non-USM lenses and kept the original apertures.


----------



## H. Jones (Dec 24, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> I'd love to see a 50mm f/1.4 IS (67mm filter) and an 85mm f/1.8 IS (67mm filter) with the same build quality as the 35mm f/2 IS. This would give Canon a full range of fast stabilized primes. I used to own a 50 f/1.2 and would NOT want that thing with a stabilizer in it. It's heavy as it is. While I could see people using the IS, the weight would turn it into too much of a niche product, and I think Canon will be unwilling to do that.



I completely agree with you about it being a super niche product, though I personally would gladly accept the weight and price. That sorta weight is not much of a difference in my kit when I'm already used to lugging around 8-pound supertelephotos, several bodies, and the trio of 16-35/24-70/70-200. Price goes the same way on that front for me.

Though, I doubt many people in the market for a 50mm lens are going to be from my crowd. Most people buy 50s as a lightweight all-around lens, so I can agree it probably wouldn't sell well. 

All that said, I'd still buy it for $2500 if I had to..


----------



## Jopa (Dec 24, 2015)

Need the 85mm f/1.2 IS badly!


----------



## Twisterfiddler (Dec 24, 2015)

I would like a 50/1.4 IS STM


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 24, 2015)

In response to the original story: Did the 24/28/35 IS refresh lenses get significantly heavier or longer?  I don't believe they did. 

If the new IS 50 is indeed the EF 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM the market is screaming for, even at f/1.4 it won't get big/massive because of IS -- it would get bigger if they abandoned the old trusty double gauss in favor of chasing the Arts and Otuses with an altogether newer design. I see Canon doing that with a future L, but not with this mid-price-level workhorse prime. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 24, 2015)

Twisterfiddler said:


> I would like a 50/1.4 IS STM



There already is a 50 STM lens. The mid level 50 f/1.4 lens is currently USM and moving it to STM would be a big takeaway from the stills camp. 

One could argue that a new 50 f/1.4 USM needs modern/fast/consistent/reliable USM more than it needs IS, but I'm hopeful we'll get both. 

- A


----------



## infared (Dec 24, 2015)

I am thinking that maybe Canon will release a superb 50mm with giant roller bearings and blue glass to go along its 35mm f/1.4...(I can gaze at it askance with my Sigma 50mm ...like I do now with the new 35mm II...with drool running out of the side of my mouth...). It would make sense if Canon followed through a re-issue of the most common primes to keep pace with the incredible new sensors that will be in the new cameras being released in 2016. Mirrored and Mirrorless (a Full Frame WONDER!...the Sony Slayer...LOL!). It's Christmas time....I can dream. <


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 24, 2015)

The Canon 50 mm f/1.2 weighs 545 grams whereas the Sigma 50 mm Art lens weighs 815 grams. The Canon 50 mm f/1.4 weighs 290 grams. To me, even if Canon increased the weight of the f/1.4 lens threefold to dramatically improve the optics and add image image stabilization, I would be okay with that. I have the Sigma 50 mm Art lens and while it is hefty I don't find it to be an impedance to my photography.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 24, 2015)

Jopa said:


> Need the 85mm f/1.2 IS badly!



+1

50mm just does not get my juices flowing.


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 24, 2015)

I would never be able to afford it anyways, but I'd love to see Canon re-introduce a 50mm 1.0L . I mean, hey, if you want to go fast and are willing to go large, go to town!


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 25, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > Need the 85mm f/1.2 IS badly!
> ...



I will second or third that. Plus, with the longer focal length the need for IS is that much more more clear.


----------



## candc (Dec 25, 2015)

I would like to see a new 50l more like the one on the left.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 25, 2015)

Dear Canon, 

Please release the new 50L f1.2 real soon (like in a couple months when you anniunce the 1DX2). I would very much love to give you my money for it. My Sigma ART is wonderful, but nothing bokehs like Canon with those lovely colors. My wallet is waiting. Much love.

-Stew-


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 25, 2015)

infared said:


> I am thinking that maybe Canon will release a superb 50mm with giant roller bearings and blue glass to go along its 35mm f/1.4...(I can gaze at it askance with my Sigma 50mm ...like I do now with the new 35mm II...with drool running out of the side of my mouth...). It would make sense if Canon followed through a re-issue of the most common primes to keep pace with the incredible new sensors that will be in the new cameras being released in 2016. Mirrored and Mirrorless (a Full Frame WONDER!...the Sony Slayer...LOL!). It's Christmas time....I can dream. <



There's no "maybe" about it. A new 50 f1.2 L is a done deal. It's probably already built and 95% ready for announcement.


----------



## e17paul (Dec 25, 2015)

Now, if the f/whatever IS should have 1:2 close focus, that would get my money. If it comes in the seemingly forthcoming full frame EF-M mount, then it would prompt my upgrade to the new system.


----------



## Maiaibing (Dec 25, 2015)

New 50mm 1.2 L with floating element to avoid the focus shift is way overdue. For me they can make it 1.4 L if only this gets fixed.

As DPReview shows mirror slap is a real problem as MPIX goes up, and since Canon's IS can help here it should also be standard on any new L-lens until Canon gets in-body IS.

Based on the 35L non-IS I'm not holding my breath on the IS coming true.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2015)

Canon could solve the IS-large aperture problem by introducing a mirrorless FF with 5-axis stabilisation at the same time as the new lightweight f/1.2. Or, have a choice of in-lens or in-camera stabilisation for the next generation of SLRs, in-lens for telephotos or in-camera for short focal length.


----------



## neonlight (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd like a 1.4L. I have the old FD1.4 but it would be great to see a lens with modern optics which is sharper at f/1.4. The current 1.4 is just like the old FD (double gauss) so both the 1.4 and 1.2L need updating?


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 26, 2015)

don't let me spoil the fun but ill bet it will not be a 50mm 1.2 IS, sound better doing a all new 50mm 2.8mm IS 4 stops. They will keep the original 50 1.2 as is for now. I never had any problems with it. maybe gear lovers need to pack it up and start looking at what people really use and need than there fantasy's being fulfilled. a 50mm 1.2 IS heh that would be the day, its not going to make your subject look any prettier, IS on a tripod should be turned off to not cause shake it's more of a problem at wider apertures, @ 1.2 its enough to shoot in just about any situation.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 26, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> New 50mm 1.2 L with floating element to avoid the focus shift is way overdue. For me they can make it 1.4 L if only this gets fixed.
> 
> As DPReview shows mirror slap is a real problem as MPIX goes up, and since Canon's IS can help here it should also be standard on any new L-lens until Canon gets in-body IS.
> 
> Based on the 35L non-IS I'm not holding my breath on the IS coming true.



IS on any L lens will drastically send the prices up in all new L lens that comes out if that is the case.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 26, 2015)

AshtonNekolah said:


> don't let me spoil the fun but ill bet it will not be a 50mm 1.2 IS, sound better doing a all new 50mm 2.8mm IS 4 stops. They will keep the original 50 1.2 as is for now. I never had any problems with it. maybe gear lovers need to pack it up and start looking at what people really use and need than there fantasy's being fulfilled. a 50mm 1.2 IS heh that would be the day, its not going to make your subject look any prettier, IS on a tripod should be turned off to not cause shake it's more of a problem at wider apertures, @ 1.2 its enough to shoot in just about any situation.



IMHO a 50f2.8IS will only happen if it's a macro.

Canon must have something to compete with the Sigma F1.4 non-ART otherwise they'll leave the door wide open in that part of the market.

If they improve the build and optics of the current 1.4 then they can ask a little more for it. I'd happily pay £300 (~$400) for a decent build non-L ringUSM 50mmf1.4... something akin to the 85f1.8, but 50f1.4.

Yes a new 50f1.2L akin to the build of the 35LII would be a good move.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 27, 2015)

When it comes to a new 50mm 1.2, Canon is such a tease.


----------



## Good24 (Dec 29, 2015)

mrzero said:


> Good24 said:
> 
> 
> > There will be a lot of unhappy campers here if the next 50 is not a replacement for the current 1.4, with IS. Replacing that lens with IS and 1.8 sounds great to me and perfectly reasonable. Keep it around same cost as the 35 f/2 IS.
> ...



Ah I see, my bad. Though it still has me wondering why the conventional wisdom seems to be that a refresh of the 1.4, with IS added, will be something slower than 1.4. I guess this is ahsanford's point/question about whether the 24/28/35 grew bigger or heavier with addition of IS. If it can still be 1.4 with IS and not turn into a monster, all the better.


----------



## mrzero (Dec 29, 2015)

Good24 said:


> mrzero said:
> 
> 
> > Good24 said:
> ...



The current 50mm 1.4 is nominally a USM, although it is a different type of USM motor than other lenses. Since the prior 3 EF IS primes all replaced non-USM lenses, some of us think that a 50mm IS will replace the 1.8. The new 50mm 1.8 STM, however, threw a wrench into that thought process. There is also the 50mm macro that is non-USM that could be a contender, but who knows. Also, there was a rumor that they are working on an 85mm IS, and there is no current 85mm non-USM lens to replace, so where Canon is going from here with the IS primes remains to be seen. I personally would like to see the 50mm and 80mm IS primes remain at 2.0 like the 35mm before they get to a 135mm returning down to 2.8 and replacing the old soft focus. 

The 24/28/35 IS primes are all larger than the non-USM lenses they replaced, although that probably has more to do with the increased image quality and better construction.


----------



## jedy (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd love to see an updated version of the 50mm 1.4, much like the 1.8 update. I personally hope Canon don't add IS as this will increase the size and will make it much more expensive. The appeal of non-L 50mm lenses is size and reasonable cost making them a bargain. The 35mm f2 IS, for example, is a disappointment for me as it's still only f2 (I'd rather have seen a non-IS f1.8 35mm) and the IS is just an expensive and pointless feature for photographers at this focal length. Now that I have almost given up finding a small-ish 35mm lens with at least f1.8, I hope Canon can at least give us a reasonable update to the 50mm without expensive (and imo pointless) IS.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 8, 2016)

jedy said:


> I'd love to see an updated version of the 50mm 1.4, much like the 1.8 update. I personally hope Canon don't add IS as this will increase the size and will make it much more expensive. The appeal of non-L 50mm lenses is size and reasonable cost making them a bargain. The 35mm f2 IS, for example, is a disappointment for me as it's still only f2 (I'd rather have seen a non-IS f1.8 35mm) and *the IS is just an expensive and pointless feature for photographers at this focal length*. Now that I have almost given up finding a small-ish 35mm lens with at least f1.8, I hope Canon can at least give us a reasonable update to the 50mm without expensive (and imo pointless) IS.



You could move to Nikon, then -- they chose a line of f/1.8 lenses without IS instead of what Canon did.

Keep in mind the *bold bit above* is only the opinion of about half this forum. The rest of us love IS. Since I do I lot of shooting handheld in poor light, provided my subject isn't moving, a 3 stop IS setup lets me net the same shot as a non-IS lens at three stops better ISO.

In your 35mm f/2 example, if the old non-IS version required ISO 6400, the new IS version could net that same shot with ISO 800. That is massive. 

Or, I can accept a higher ISO value and actually stop down the lens for more working DOF. People rave about what an f/1.4 lens will do for you, but when the only way to get the exposure you need is to shoot it wide open, your hands may be tied compositionally.

For what I shoot, IS gives my stills a little latitude when lighting is abysmal. I'll take it on every lens I can.

- A


----------



## photon (Jan 8, 2016)

jedy said:


> ...I personally hope Canon don't add IS as this will increase the size and will make it much more expensive.



The cheapest zoom Canon makes has IS. The cost of those motors isn't significant compared to the cost of the elements inside.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 8, 2016)

photon said:


> jedy said:
> 
> 
> > ...I personally hope Canon don't add IS as this will increase the size and will make it much more expensive.
> ...



The inclusion of IS generally doesn't make the lens _bigger_ so much as slightly heavier, but nowhere near as heavy as widening the max aperture does. 

Consider the cleanest possible IS vs. aperture comparison, Canon's 70-200 lenses:

70-200 f/2.8 IS I = 51.9 oz
70-200 f/2.8 = 43.9 oz

70-200 f/4 IS = 26.8 oz
70-200 f/4 = 25.2 oz

So one stop quicker nearly doubles your weight, while IS only adds a few ounces. And neither of them got any longer with an IS change, btw.

- A


----------



## jedy (Jan 9, 2016)

> Or, I can accept a higher ISO value and actually stop down the lens for more working DOF. People rave about what an f/1.4 lens will do for you, but when the only way to get the exposure you need is to shoot it wide open, your hands may be tied compositionally.


Bear in mind IS on an f2 lens may help keep your shots steady but you do loose out on having the option of that shallower depth of field asthetic - shallow dof is surely one big advantage of primes. Also bear in mind the workhorse 24-70 f2.8 L II doesn't have IS and many professionals say it's their favourite lens. People chose it over the 24-70 f4 IS due to the max f2.8 (and increased sharpness) for lowlight shooting. Not saying I don't find IS useful though. It's very handy on my 24-105 f4.


----------



## Arty (Jan 17, 2016)

Well done IS is useful on any lens. I recently took some bulb 4 or 5 sec exposures of light painting with my 35F2 IS and didn't have a tripod or anything to lean on. They came out great. I wouldn't have gotten the same results with a lens without IS.
While I would probably not want to buy a new 85 F2 IS, it is only because I don't get that much use from my 85. I generally use it outside, but infrequently. 
I would go for a new 50 F 2 IS, especially if it had real USM. The current 50 F 1.4 is not quite where I want it to be in terms of AF, contrast at wide apertures, but is fine stopped down. 
IS has great utility. I may not replace F1.4, but I find it useful. I really don't want a gigantic and heavy 50, so I hope that whatever Canon comes out with, it is not as large as my zooms.


----------



## Kwwund (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd welcome a fast 50mm lens with IS, even if it were heavier. I have an uncontrollable shake in my hands that IS corrects well. I currently can't use the existing f/1.8 lens even wide open without blur. IS would be a great add for me.


----------



## vscd (Jan 17, 2016)

Kwwund said:


> I'd welcome a fast 50mm lens with IS, even if it were heavier. I have an uncontrollable shake in my hands that IS corrects well. I currently can't use the existing f/1.8 lens even wide open without blur. IS would be a great add for me.



Or you could use the new Tamron 45mm with IS...


----------



## In-The-Dark (Jan 18, 2016)

I too would love to see Canon come out with a 50mm f/1.4 IS. It would have great usability for shooting indoors and in low-light scenarios.


----------



## Daniil (Jan 26, 2016)

If Canon would announce the follow up of a 50mm when do you guys think this would be?


----------

